# Using Exe Files on a Mac?



## KittyKomix (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not sure if this can be done, but I've heard there are programs of some sort that can let you use EXE files on a mac... does anyone know what program would be needed? Thanks in advance~


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

The only way I know of is to have a newer mac, with the Intel processor, and have Windows XP installed on it...................
Maybe someone else knows a way. I guess now days, about anything is possible.


----------



## jsize466 (May 9, 2007)

If it is OS X I don't think this is possible because Mac OS X is a Unix system and EXE don't exist on Unix.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

jsize466 said:


> If it is OS X I don't think this is possible because Mac OS X is a Unix system and EXE don't exist on Unix.


Sure you can. Check out www.codeweavers.com

Its a commercial product that can run SOME windows apps. Currently I use it to run Steam, Rollercoaster Tycoon 1 and Rollercoaster Tycoon 2, and Microsoft Office 2003.

You can also look a Wine, which codeweavers is based on and is free, but doesn't have some of the more useful tools for maintaining PC programs, Start menu items, that kind of things.

The latest version of Wine for OS X might not be the newest, if you google for Darwine, you will find an updated Wine for OS X with the newest updates.


----------



## jsize466 (May 9, 2007)

I didn't think of Wine. Nice tip.


----------

